# Girls: How Many Push-Ups Can You Do?



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

How many push-ups can you do, ladies?


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

Only 5. I don't practice them though.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

Aleida said:


> Only 5. I don't practice them though.


Very good for someone who doesn't practise them.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

2. I'm weak as **** and I got a sensitive wrist.
I can hold the up position for like two deep inhalation if I really put my mind to it.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

Skeletra said:


> 2. I'm weak as **** and I got a sensitive wrist.
> I can hold the up position for like two deep inhalation if I really put my mind to it.


That's pretty good. Regular workouts and you'll be flying in no time.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

I can only do two


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

0, no matter how hard I tried.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This thread is so cute, lol. I'm just waiting for someone to say they can knock out like 30.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe one or two. x__x;


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

15, barely.

Dont practice much.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I managed 9 proper ones. Not bad considering I only ever do the half ones usually.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I've never been able to do them properly, so probably 0-3.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Uh nada


I'm outta shape


----------



## Shybooknerd2000 (Dec 1, 2015)

I can only do 1 actual push up. After that it's just bending my arms in a 160° angle.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Not a girl, but I do 20 every day and then lift dumbells.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

A lot more than I cant.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Now ask guys.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

jonjagger said:


> How many push-ups can you do, ladies?
> 
> ]


some women don't do pushups If they have a ample enough bust.

instead she can drop down: n the push up position and the boobs cushion the momentum.. [ boing] propelling the woman back up with minimum effort. 

on a side note.. tonight I did 100 6 X 15 and a last set of 10.


----------



## nippy (May 15, 2016)

I can usually do at least 20, although sometimes it's less or more depending on how good of a day it is. I've been able to keep this up by practising everyday, doing at least 20 before I go to be each night.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't do a single one, my body sticks up completely in the air. Fitnessgrams have always been a pain for me in P.E. I struggle even with reaching my hands behind my back (I can reach my right hand with my left, but just barely.)


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not a girl but I can do about 15 before my arms basically collapse lol. I rarely practice, though.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

6-10 easy but then I start struggling around 14 lmao


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I feel better that the majority can only do 0-5. I don't think girl arms were designed for push ups.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I can't do proooper down to the floor and up. Maybe like 5 bit-lower-than-halfway-down pushups. I have tried to do some pushups regularly this year. I think it's my back that's the problem and not my arms tbh. I have zero back muscles but arms are alright.


----------



## marsia (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm really good at the down part, so 1/2 for me.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Just checked, and the answer is 0 for proper push-ups. For cheating push-ups, probably about 5.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know if I've ever done a proper one... I have no upper body strength... its awful.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm a guy and I can do 20 easily without doing a single 1 in forever. It's no fair because girls will still go for a 'stronger' guy even though many girls can't even do 1.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

I can do 10 proper ones if I really push myself. Need to do it more, I want to build a bit of muscle on my skinny arms!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

EmoDireWolf said:


> I'm can do about 31-35 push-ups


Yeah Katie! I figured you would have a high number, lol.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

This thread makes me feel better. I thought I was just a super weak, lazy slob. But I guess it's almost the norm for girls to suck at push ups. I think I can do 1.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Twelve, and not my best - my chest goes half way down.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Managed to do 10. I'll start doing these daily for a week and check back then with the new results.


----------



## mopspops (Apr 28, 2016)

Around 10. 

I can't do chin-ups, though. I really want to...


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

On a good day, I can do around 70. Even so, my lower body is significantly stronger than my upper body. Sometimes, I lift my husband (who is significantly taller and heavier than I am), just for the fun of it.:b The key is to mainly use the lower body (glutes and below).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Amethyst Forest said:


> On a good day, I can do around 70. Even so, my lower body is significantly stronger than my upper body. Sometimes, I lift my husband (who is significantly taller and heavier than I am), just for the fun of it.:b The key is to mainly use the lower body (glutes and below).


O_O :nw That's impressive.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Amethyst Forest said:


> On a good day, I can do around 70. Even so, my lower body is significantly stronger than my upper body. Sometimes, I lift my husband (who is significantly taller and heavier than I am), just for the fun of it.:b The key is to mainly use the lower body (glutes and below).


:O

I'm drooling right now, lol. I really like people that are into fitness and that is very impressive. You're a beast. Lucky husband.


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)

Probably just one.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> O_O :nw That's impressive.


Thank you!:smile2:



Kevin001 said:


> :O
> 
> I'm drooling right now, lol. I really like people that are into fitness and that is very impressive. You're a beast. Lucky husband.


Thanks! My health is something I take very seriously, and fitness is one of the most important facets to being healthy. One of my favorite benefits? I love it when male customers need help lifting something heavy, and they tell me to get a male employee because, "that's too heavy for you." I then proceed to lift it onto his cart whilst enjoying the priceless expression on his face (which is sometimes followed by a sheepish apology).:lol:grin2:


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

michelle obama and the other lady can do way more pushups than I can


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Amethyst Forest said:


> Thanks! My health is something I take very seriously, and fitness is one of the most important facets to being healthy. One of my favorite benefits? I love it when male customers need help lifting something heavy, and they tell me to get a male employee because, "that's too heavy for you." I then proceed to lift it onto his cart whilst enjoying the priceless expression on his face (which is sometimes followed by a sheepish apology).:lol:grin2:


I would of killed to see his face, lol. :laugh:

Do you not look strong? You have more of a crossfit build?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

A gazillion baziilion, my pushups are brahama consciousness you fake consciousnesss enlightenment we have the true keys to concusness!! for real!!!


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Usually twice a day. Once before I go out, and once after I bathe. This is usually when I have to put these back on.


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

I dont care for upper body strength, I care for big glutes and strong legs.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> I would of killed to see his face, lol. :laugh:
> 
> Do you not look strong? You have more of a crossfit build?


I have a slender-to-average build with some muscle definition, but I think that the uniform does make it hard to tell. Also, some customers (especially older men, from what I've observed, anyway) just seem to have a hard time believing that any woman can be that strong. I witnessed a female coworker who _is_ really buff for a woman in a similar situation, sheepish expression and apology from him and all, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Amethyst Forest said:


> I have a slender-to-average build with some muscle definition, but I think that the uniform does make it hard to tell. Also, some customers (especially older men, from what I've observed, anyway) just seem to have a hard time believing that any woman can be that strong. I witnessed a female coworker who _is_ really buff for a woman in a similar situation, sheepish expression and apology from him and all, lol.


I got you. Proving people wrong is always nice, lol.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I can do about 6 now because I've been working out again now that I have the time. I'm trying to get up to at least 15-20, which is what I used to be able to do when I was a teenager.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

2 if I'm lucky


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

15 now but probably more, it's just that I'm lazy


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I can do 30 consecutive full push-ups but don't really practice them, I do go to fight club and studio strength at the gym though (when I can get the time off work - maybe once or twice a month currently) which involves bag punching/ lifting weights.


----------

